# Entire Blandford Police Department resigns



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Entire Blandford Police Department resigns, effective immediately.

Not sure if this is the place to post or the subject is verboten, just found it interesting. Also learned something new today there's a town in Massachusetts called Blandford


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Very small town that is covered by the state police. I have a friend that grew up there. They told me that they remember the town had a guy who acted as the police chief. He had "office hours" one Saturday morning a month at the town hall to process LTCs but did not perform any other police functions whatsoever. My understanding of the current setup is that the police department is extremely part-time and almost like a club of volunteers that get paid a small amount of money to perform a few functions. The town is not big enough or financially able to support what the former officers think it should be. Their FD did the same thing a few years ago.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Massachusetts State Police Statement Regarding Policing Services in the Town of Blandford

For decades the Massachusetts State Police have maintained a strong presence in the town of Blandford, providing police services on a daily basis and responding to emergency and routine calls for service to supplement the local department’s capabilities. State Police also exclusively provide police services in the town on the overnight shift. We have notified town officials that we maintain our commitment to the town and will assume any additional duties required in the wake of the resignations of local officers. The residents of Blandford may be assured that the State Police will continue to protect their community. All 911 calls from Blandford for police assistance are now being routed to the State Police Barracks in Russell. Residents should call 911 for any emergencies, and for general, non-emergency calls, contact State Police-Russell at (413) 862-3312. The barracks is located at 90 Westfield Rd., Russell.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Even though these folks may not rely on the pay from the job to survive and though they may be part time, I admire their resolve in resigning if they felt things were fundamentally wrong. I can find plenty of fault where I work, but I NEED my paycheck and don't think I could take such a strong stand, but kudos to those that did. It truly does send a message.

However, the way the media has been introducing the story, you are in no way prepared to hear or read that it's 3 part time people, not at *least* 5 FULL time people. It still sends a message but does not present the same impact.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Stand by for police regionalization in the Commonwealth.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> Stand by for police regionalization in the Commonwealth.


Since it would not affect me, I feel I have no comment on the issue. But I can see it coming.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> Since it would not affect me, I feel I have no comment on the issue. But I can see it coming.


I heard you going to be merged with the MSP, so you better get used to the 413 area code.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Could staff it solely with MassCops members who would work for half the cost, pay for their own training, and buy their own equipment. Myself being one of them. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

RodneyFarva said:


> I heard you going to be merged with the MSP, so you better get used to the 413 area code.


My chief would NEVER allow it. We're NOT WORTHY.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> Could staff it solely with MassCops members who would work for half the cost, pay for their own training, and buy their own equipment. Myself being one of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I call dibs on the captains position


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll work Monday/Tuesday/Wednesday split shifts if they need it!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I am considering it but it all depends on what kind of hat they wear. No chapeau....., no job


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It sounds like you could pick your own...choose your own look from Smokey the Bear to the Hood milkman or anything in between. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Heard the outlook was pretty bland there


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Where's the Sheriff's Office?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> It sounds like you could pick your own...choose your own look from Smokey the Bear to the Hood milkman or anything in between.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


...so french and electric blue uniforms with alden riding boots, high gloss belt with cross strap is not out of the question?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I think officers in a small department would be able to choose whether they wore sensible, functional, modern class B soft uniforms or whether they wanted to dress like they were going to invade Poland every day. Or who knows, Stetson hats aren't out of the question either...western MA is the south of the north. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

If stetson hats are in, than I call dibs on mounted unit


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> western MA is the south of the north


Never has a truer word been spoken.

Also I have contacted Blackington and will be placing an order soon.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

kdk240 said:


> I am considering it but it all depends on what kind of hat they wear. No chapeau....., no job


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Where's the Sheriff's Office?


Hampden County Sheriff sending officers ASAP. He says he will cover the community. This is no BS.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Never has a truer word been spoken.
> 
> Also I have contacted Blackington and will be placing an order soon.
> View attachment 9249


I want that as my hat badge.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Kilvinsky said:


>


 Excellent choice Kilv.  I'll want my hat badge in the middle of the flowers though.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Edmizer1 said:


> Hampden County Sheriff sending officers ASAP. He says he will cover the community. This is no BS.


If the SO was ever looking for an opening, this would be it.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

PBC FL Cop said:


> If the SO was ever looking for an opening, this would be it.


See below for the Hampden County Sheriff's statement. Blanford has never had 6 cruisers in it at the same time.

From masslivecom :
_In addition, Hampden Sheriff Nicholas Cocchi announced late Monday he is sending 6 deputy sheriffs in marked cruisers to Blandford immediately to provide a "public safety presence to a Hampden County town in need."_
_"I cannot allow one of our communities to have the appearance that the town will go unprotected. My team will stay in place throughout the night and we will reassess with the town of Blandford's select board on their needs in the morning," he said.
_


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Massachusetts Town's Entire Police Force Resigns


----------

